# Hello, I am your Landshark.



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Dear master,

I am your Landshark.

I came disguised as a cute, loving, coffee breath, bundle of joy.

I used to love to lick your hand and take long naps. Not anymore.

I will start ignoring your commands and choose to be ADHD (haha no puppy ritalin for you to give to me sucka).

My toys no longer interest me as much as everything else in the room and my primary mission is to obliterate them.

In my crate I will make it my mission to destroy the life out of my bed after I have eliminated all threats from the treats you have given me.

I now love:
- to chew on my metal crate bars.
- to whine like you set me on fire when you leave the room.
- to bite the heck out of your hand, wrists, ankles, feet, pants, shorts, shirt, and anything that is you or on your person.
- to steal and chew on your shoes and flip flops when you are both looking and not looking.
- Jumping on your legs as we walk
- Picking up sticks and whack your legs with it as we walk

I will be a brat to you and there is nothing you can do about it (in your face).

I will test your ability to stay calm, your patience shall be at risk, your love for me will be in danger. EMBRACE THE DARKSIDE!

And all this is acceptable because I'm freakin cute and I know it.

Sucks to be you,
Luna


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Too funny but spot on, eh?


----------



## E.Hatch (Sep 24, 2013)

Hahahahaha!!! That had me laughing out loud  Good luck with your little cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL!!! That is fantastic! My mantra... it's only temporary... this too shall pass... LOL!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

True, true...especially the back of the legs, ouch! Luna is georgeous! Best of luck.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Haha. Well played.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Ahhhh, puppyhood. Going thru it right now with my very mouthy WL pup.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh boy, I sure remember all that! Best of luck on your survival! :rofl:

To give you a ray of hope, mine could have written that same letter. She is now a loving, amazing dog. She doesn't chew on anything or get into anything... not even the garbage pail. There is hope! If you survive. :laugh:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great post!! It is so true it is scary  It gets better though.. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Wonderful deductions! Luna is beautiful. Remember all those good times you had when she was just a bit of fluff, those good times will come back...eventually! Love your post. ROFL


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So Luna is short for Luna tic???


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hahaha! Sweet little landshark!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Luna Lonnie Tunes

Have fun


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Very creative and hilarious post! 
I laughed really hard at the "sucks to be you" part.

Adorable pup!!!


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the support everyone, only you guys understand this torture. She is still a sweet pup, but only after she is tired and half asleep.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Lol!! 

This should be required reading for any first timer thinking about getting a GSD puppy.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Funny! She has the same devilish look as my Paisley did at that age!


----------



## Bellagrl (Feb 9, 2013)

That was hilarious because it's all true! Hang in there. This too shall pass. My pups biting was so bad I almost gave him away. Thank god I didn't. He's the love of my life


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

Required reading, yes it should be. I thought I did great research, but 3 days ago when this monster awoke my mind drew a blank and I was like... 'ummm, Luna what the heck is wrong with you?' then I searched on forums and put two and two together to understand what is happening.


----------



## Unforgiving (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome post, I'm guessing this is adolensance and I'm not excited about that stage at all!


----------



## MonsterMorgan (Jul 16, 2014)

Great post my girl is now 6 months old and her tolerance for ignorance is getting worse. We ignore she does everything that is possible to get our attention. Usually that involves attacking our feet, relentless attacking. She started that at 3 months old and now with big girl teeth its unbearable!


----------



## RLRKAPLAN (Jun 23, 2014)

*Landshark Stage*

LOL I love this post!

I thought I had done my research prior to bringing Maximus home, but holy cow.. those teeth are like razor blades. The only thing that works for me is to turn around and ignore him. Yelling "ouch" only makes him jump and bite harder. We are both a work in progress


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I loved this...particularly the sign off. She also has this jaunty, devil may care expression on her face. She's adorable. 

Jelpy


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

You could market this as a poster!!:wub: 

Everyone's plight with a GSD puppy! So good to laugh about it now that my boy is 8 months, although, his sense of humor is even more developed. GSD puppies are way too precocious for their own good!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

All true! I hope it's over by 8 months. I actually let my puppy beg for people food...cause when she's begging she's not landsharking but I'm gaining a lot of weight!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Luna is so cute, I would let Luna gnaw on my hands.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I read this to my whole family (6 people) and we all laughed our heads off because it is so true! Our 6 month old is calming down a little but still has his bad days. Good luck with your "landshark", she is a real cutey


----------



## AussyJett (Oct 22, 2014)

Lol I'm currently experiencing this myself. I have never had a puppy make me bleed so much. Last night when feeding a treat he snapped at it and I pulled back at the same time. Result he ripped the end of my finger open quite bad. Teeth are like razor blades. Counting down till this stage ends (currently about 14 weeks  )


----------



## jkirk145 (Jul 11, 2014)

For some reason it's comforting to know others are suffering. Our 13 week old has us at the end of our rope. Good thing it's not an actual rope, because she'd chew through and we'd fall to our deaths. She would watch us fall with that head tilt thing she does, and then go claw through the laundry room door unabated and eat the entire bag of food. *sigh*


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL love this!!! again I'm a little late to the game but this made me laugh.. haha! How's Luna doing?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loved your post . Its many years sine our puup landshark days but reading your post I had a few moments of memory. Luna is unbelieveably cute and obviously having great time. Enjoy her.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Unforgiving said:


> Awesome post, I'm guessing this is adolensance and I'm not excited about that stage at all!


This is only puppy hood. Adolescence is another can of worms but now they are physically strong.
My WD turned into the dream dog that I had in mind at 1.5 years old but then I had to say goodbye to him due to his auto immune disease


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I still love this post, I revisit it from time to time for a chuckle. When my husband and I went away for a weekend last month and had to board Gunther for the first time we missed him so much we drank a six pack of Landshark Beer. Saved a bottle too lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hehehe... Brings back memories.
My former land shark is getting more and more affectionate every day. I don't miss him as a puppy.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

jkirk145 said:


> for some reason it's comforting to know others are suffering. Our 13 week old has us at the end of our rope. Good thing it's not an actual rope, because she'd chew through and we'd fall to our deaths. She would watch us fall with that head tilt thing she does, and then go claw through the laundry room door unabated and eat the entire bag of food. *sigh*


lol


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

very funny, but sadly very true. was justing wondering how luna is progressing? how old now?


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Absolutely hilarious!!!!! Well done!


----------



## Shawnda H (Mar 18, 2015)

Ursula's ~6months old. In the morning, she makes these sounds - they're hard to describe - kindof mouthy-teenager sounds. They're combined with the zoomies and lil-bities. (She does have pretty good bite inhibition, fortunately.) If only the rest of the house were morning-creatures. :/


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

So glad this post got brought up  Oh Ruger sure is something else some days...!! I know part of me will miss these days when he's no longer a lil guy, but another part of me sure won't!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I think the art of landsharking is passed down from mother to pup. It's a valuable tool for training and testing temperament in the human. An addition, when the human has passed the test and is well trained, the pup can then and only then relax these exhausting landsharking duties and be assured that the human will be an acceptable companion for the future.


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

"My toys no longer interest me as much as everything else in the room and my primary mission is to obliterate them."

Lol this is spot on.
Tesla literally runs around with his mouth open until he hits furniture.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Ruger Monster said:


> So glad this post got brought up  Oh Ruger sure is something else some days...!! I know part of me will miss these days when he's no longer a lil guy, but another part of me sure won't!


I know I have to keep reminding myself that someday I will be missing him as a puppy (because we selective memory when things are cute maybe??). I try to live in the moment with him as much as possible because the hard stuff just makes me want him to grow up!! Luckily Wick is not mouthy anymore for the most part (and when he is he is gentle) and he has started listening when I say no about chewing on furniture!!!! I found that time outs not only were the only thing that helped, but they were effective within 2 days for each offending thing (mouthy playing, chewing, and biting when he didn't like something..for example when I was holding him back from something) Although he is only 16 weeks so I am hoping adolescence does not ruin how sweet and loving he is at the moment!!


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

Exactly lol!!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stonevintage said:


> I think the art of landsharking is passed down from mother to pup. It's a valuable tool for training and testing temperament in the human. An addition, when the human has passed the test and is well trained, the pup can then and only then relax these exhausting landsharking duties and be assured that the human will be an acceptable companion for the future.


Oh Yeah:rofl::rofl: I realize daisy had trained me well.


----------



## desertsage01 (Jan 3, 2018)

Jambo said:


> Dear master,
> 
> I am your Landshark.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! ha, ha.... My Karley could have written that and she looks just like Luna!! I'm so GLAD I'm not the only one. Last night I was at the end of my rope. Loving the heck out of my pup but at the same time, really not liking her one bit.


----------



## Skerman72 (Feb 2, 2018)

Don’t know if anyone still reads this thread but I was laughing hysterically while our 8 month old sleeps in his crate. I am glad Zeus needle teeth are gone and he doesn’t draw blood anymore. But man he is still mouthy. He is gentle abut it most of the time except when you are preventing him from doing what he wants. And to think in 7 mos we will be getting another landshark. I told my husband we must be crazy!!!!! Here is a picture of the cutie.


----------

